# 3 week old got a cold from her toddler brother - so stressed!!!



## naturalmummy

i'm sure it happens but i don't know of any infant this young who has been sick. I feel awful that my 3 week old DD is coming down with a cold from her 2 year old brother. I had tried to keep him out of group stuff the last few weeks for this exact reason - to avoid illness - but we had one playdate last week and i think he picked it up from his friend.

DD is doing OK some congestion and dry cough. So far it isn't interfering with her nursing. She is sleeping ok (like a newborn). I am a basket case about it, just hoping it doesn't get worse. I am wearing her constantly b.c i don't want her out of my sight in case breathing gets compromised.

Ped says just typical "supportive care" - hot steam, saline drops.

Anyone ever have a sick newborn? please give me some encouragement that we will get through this! (hormones still raging so not helping my worrying!).

Thanks!


----------



## Ann15

My now 2-year-old DD caught a cold from her older brother at that age and she was fine. We were all pretty miserable with worry for a while, and tandem-nursing two sick kids was a bit of a challenge, but we got through it. I did bring her in to see the ped just so he could get a good look to make sure there weren't any blockages and to listen to her lungs, but it probably wasn't really necessary. I would just keep doing what you are doing and of course take her in if nursing becomes too difficult.

I hope everyone is feeling better soon!


----------



## jksmith

My baby got a cold at 4 weeks and again at 8 weeks, and he was/ is fine. I did just what you are doing, steam in the bathroom and saline for the nose (and damp q-tips to get boogers out!)

You are already doing the best thing for her by breastfeeding and letting her rest. Try to relax and get rest your self too!

Maybe take a bath with her, it will help loosen up any congestion and relax you. And then you can give her a little baby massage, which helps fight illness by stimulating blood flow.

But yes, babies get sick all the time, she will be fine. ( I am a student midwife and have seen lots of newborns with colds, it's no big deal)


----------



## bdoody11

When DD#2 was 7 weeks she got pharyngitis (fever, sore throat, crankiness) from her older sister. I felt awful, especially since I was tandem nursing so she was exposed first hand. Having two sick kiddos was no fun, but they both came out of it in a few days. Just keep nursing!


----------



## AFWife

Been there as well! DS1 was sick when I was in labor (THAT was fun) so DS2 was sick a few weeks later. Honestly, it ended up being more stressful for me than anything else. We did lots of steamy bathrooms, ran a humidifier, and suctioned out excess snot.


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama

I have a sick 4 week old. It's so sad!!! Like yours she isn't too bothered by it - it's almost as if she doesn't know her body well enough yet to notice the difference. Still it's hard to hear her breathing so stuffily, isn't it? We're doing the same as you - steam, steam. I tried salt water but worried I got it in her eye so I'm sticking to breast milk.

Mostly I commented to let you know that we have a nasal asperator called the NoseFrida that is super helpful. You wouldn't believe the amount of snot you can get out with that thing!

I hope your babies feel better soon!!


----------



## Mama2Kayla

My last dd got a cold at 1 week old from her brother! My mother had the nerve to ask me what was wrong with my breastmilk









We did most of what the pp's have covered. Bm in the nose, eyes, steam, etc.

Its hard on mama when they're sick so young. You're still trying to recover!

((hugs)) Hope she feels better soon


----------



## naturalmummy

Thank for all the responses! I feel better knowing that other babes get through this with same care. I do have Nosefrida but I am not getting a lot of snot even after using a bit of saline. Her sneezes seem to send out some snot, and as much as I hate when she spits up, I think sometimes when it comes through her nose it is helping to clear her out since it is all fresh breastmilk. The hot showers seem to help a little.
Identitycrisis - i recognize you from our DDC - congrats! and i totally agree, i don't even think she realizes she is sick, esp since she was so mucus-y after birth since it was such a quick birth. we had to use the bulb syringe for several days until she cleared up. It was petrifying to me but the docs and nurses assured me she was fine, and she was.

I am hoping it clears up within a week. I hate hearing and seeing her like this!


----------



## etsdtm99

my DS who is now 3 got a cold with a mild fever at 1 week old (from his then 2 yr old sister of course) - it was horrible at the time, but he got over it with steam, nose sucking etc., another thing that helped him (esp with the fever) was some serious skin to skin time .. whenveer my babies get sick i put them int he wrap with just a diaper and me with no shirt and that seems to really help .. my now 8 mo old has had several colds with fevers and we have been able to bring down every fever she has ever had with skin-to-skin & nursing, i think it helps them get better faster too


----------

